# Uncured spots



## AmandaW (Jun 1, 2021)

My bacon didn’t cure all the way through.  Is there a food safety issue in that or just flavor? Ive got grey pork spots in the center. I’ve used this recipe before without problem but these pigs were about 6 months past prime butcher weight and a bit on the fat side.  I should have taken into consideration the extra thickness and cured a bit longer....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2021)

No Safety Issue... The interior is sterile you may just notice a slight taste difference. You are likely correct that the meat needed extra time in the cure. I figure one day per 1/2" of thickness...JJ


----------

